# VC Stardance Natural Vent LP to NG conversion



## savvypatches (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi all, I have a Vermont Castings Stardance Natural Vent Gas Heater (model 3074) that I picked up on Craigslist and had been previously converted to LP according to the previous owner. I figured it would be easy to convert back to natural gas using a conversion kit, but my local stove shop said that my serial number is considered obsolete so the only available kit is not compatible according to Vermont Castings. My manual references the conversion kit for LP to Natural Gas - SNV30RP as kit #000-5021 but the addendum to the manual says to use kit #000-5006. Not sure why there are two separate part numbers for this kit. The addendum also reads "when converting from one gas type to another, it is necessary to remove the rear log bracket and discard it" and "install the log bracket supplied in the Fuel Conversion Kit in its place". Does anyone have any idea where I might be able to obtain a conversion kit or something similar? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 21, 2017)

Every winter one of these pops up & the struggle is real. All of these units came from the factory rated for NG & the LP conversion kits were supplied with them. Unfortunately, the NG regulator heads are worthless once they are removed because the inner spring kinda shoot all over the place when they are disconnected from the valves. I know you don't want to hear this, but my suggestion would be to leave it as is & get an LP tank from your local distributor, IF you are really dead set on wanting to burn this old unit. Sounds rather silly to have an LP tank at a residence with NG gas available, but you will have less headaches burning it like it is now, since the availability of the correct conversion kits is questionable.


----------

